# What scares you most?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm wondering this time if there's a certain type of monster in horror that you find scarier than others, for example, I think vampires are overdone to the point of not being scary at all anymore, and like I said in another post, most zombie and slasher flicks just make me laugh anymore. I don't find slashers like Micheal Meyers or zombies threatening because they are so slow- you could stand there making faces and giving them the finger till they are just out of arm's reach, then run a few feet and still be fine. I used to be terrified of Chucky, until I realized that considering his small stature, short arms and tendency to favor kitchen knives, which don't extend his range by much, a Louisville Slugger would be all anyone would need to take him out. What gets to me are movies about demonic posession- I had a religious upbringing and even though I am pretty lapsed, the idea of that is still very unsettling to me, and cannibalism- the idea of people so messed up they want to eat you freaks me out.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i think in some instances zombies are scary...movie ones though not real ones.
when they run fast and climb..that sucks

in the ame half life 2 there were thesse zombies that would scream and jump from roof to roof that sucked lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The evil lurking in the dark. You can hear it, you can see it's destruction, but you can't see it. You can only imagine what it is.


....and not having any budget for halloween.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hearing something like far away or over a hill..like in the teaser trailer for war of the worlds. something huge making a loud noise jsut knowing its coming


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

..."carnies"

(extra points if you know what movie that's from)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

austin power?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i think in some instances zombies are scary...movie ones though not real ones.
> when they run fast and climb..that sucks
> 
> in the ame half life 2 there were thesse zombies that would scream and jump from roof to roof that sucked lol


Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm scared of the dark and dark looking people with bright eyes grabbing on to me. No matter what I always get freaked out at night cause my mind runs amock but I know its silly.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

If it's drooling - I'm outta there.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I used to think it was all that stuff you all mention.. but now that I am a mom.. what scares me the most is a preditor that would hurt, in any way, my baby girl.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers.


true very true 
haha


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I don't know if I'm scared but I am thrilled by sci-fi monsters. There are so many possibilities for aliens or cryptozooilogical monsters. I loved The Thing and Alien. I also loved The Cave. What was that thing?! Vampires and zombies are kinda nailed down in how they can act and what they can do and how they look.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah...one says, "I want to suck your blood," the other, "I want to eat your brains." LOL Buffet anyone? How come I never hear a werewolf ask, "I want to bite your nails." ?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Drivers in the Washington DC area. Now that's scary.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

After reading MANY threads here ... I honestly DO believe what scares me the most , is some of the folks you guys have here as members ... LOL


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Family Court


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

TERBobob said:


> After reading MANY threads here ... I honestly DO believe what scares me the most , is some of the folks you guys have here as members ... LOL


LOL, they're harmless. Really:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, they're harmless. Really:googly:


unless provocted...so please dont tap on the glass


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a toss-up between nuclear war and Oprah.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don Givens said:


> It's a toss-up between nuclear war and Oprah.


They're different?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

zombies


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lets me know my haunt theme is on target, Ms W.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I was terrified by American Werewolf in London...something about that werewolf freaked me out...the thought of getting eaten by a big hairy creature with huge claws and teeth. Now that I think about it, I'll be staying out of grizzly country, too.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Uninformed masses making decisions that will directly affect my family and my country.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Not being in control.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Mirrors freak me out sometimes, I'm always scared I'm going to see something behind me or my reflection will come to life or something like that..lol I think I have seen too many horror films, and I just saw at blockbuster there is a new scary movie out called Mirrors Yikes!! Later all :jol:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

No question: 

Walking through a pitch black room, thinking you're alone, its your house/garage/office, so why turn on the lights. You start to navigate based on where everything should be, and then you hear the noise that shouldn't be there...and you stop. Even if it's just for a second, the world stops , and your heart hurts with the rapid increase.


----------

